# Hillsdale Winter 2013



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2013)

Feb 23, 2013
Hillsdale, Michigan, USA
Organiser:	Anthony Brooks
Delegate:	Ilkyoo Choi

http://www.speedcubing101.com/hw2013.html

As far as judging goes, I will have that completely taken care of by my fraternity brothers. However, I will require assistance scrambling. If you're willing to scramble, *please let me know (in this thread and/or registration) which event(s) you'd like to help scramble for.* If enough people volunteer ahead of time I'll be able to create a scrambling schedule that should alleviate much of the chaos that often ensues when trying to recruit people immediately before events. Thanks.



TheNextFeliks said:


> So why the 2:30 cutoff for 3x3 then 2:00 for 4x4 and 1:00 for OH? That 3x3 is awful high compared to others. And can you explain the BLD cutoff thing?



In order to stay on schedule (and hopefully even ahead of schedule) we will not have time to allow competitors who are not able to complete a puzzle within the designated cut-off time to complete an average. I don't mind catering a bit more to novices who would like an opportunity to compete in 3x3, which is why the cutoff is quite generous. A bit more skill will be necessary to achieve times under the other cut-offs, but they are still fair.

The BLD cut-off means that you are allowed 15 minutes of stage time in the event, with a maximum of three attempts. If your first attempt takes you eight minutes, you will only be allowed seven for your next attempt. If your second attempt takes the remainder of your given time, it will be your final solve. If you complete your first two attempts in 6 minutes (total), you will be allowed up to nine on your final attempt.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wooohooo :tu


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 28, 2013)

I can scramble for BLD and whatever rounds I don't make. Just can't scramble clock (takes me about 2 mins to scramble clock at home).



Just wondering, anyone going to be selling 55mm or 50mm zhanchis there? Not sure if I should order one or just wait until the comp.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be there, I can scramble most puzzles except for clock and pyraminx. So sign me up for whatever!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess I'm going to need to buy a 2x2, since I don't have one anymore. 

I'll probably scramble for OH and BLD, I might scramble for other events depending when I finish my average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

I can scramble for clock if you guys need me. But I am doing pyraminx, so will I still be able to do so?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there anybody who would be willing to let me, Ryan and Walker stay at their place Friday and possibly Saturday night?


----------



## emolover (Jan 28, 2013)

I might be able to go.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for explaining that! Need to ask my dad. He would probably say yes.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm almost certain I can go.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Thanks for explaining that! Need to ask my dad. He would probably say yes.



Nevermind. Can't. Too busy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 28, 2013)

after party in the frat?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I can scramble for clock if you guys need me. But I am doing pyraminx, so will I still be able to do so?



I will implement groups/edit the schedule slightly if necessary in order to avoid such conflicts.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is there anybody who would be willing to let me, Ryan and Walker stay at their place Friday and possibly Saturday night?



Free ride?
And/or space in the car for equipment?


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Free ride?
> And/or space in the car for equipment?


Car will be full already


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 29, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> Car will be full already



No? We still have two open seats.



Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Free ride?
> And/or space in the car for equipment?



Well...if equipment fits in a Ford Fusion haha. I kinda doubt all of it would fit in the trunk.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> No? We still have two open seats.
> 
> Well...if equipment fits in a Ford Fusion haha. I kinda doubt all of it would fit in the trunk.



Well if we are using the schools car and just us 3 then we can probably fit some things in it. I don't know if we are using it tho. 

Ryan's car might have more room tho if we are using that.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 29, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Well if we are using the schools car and just us 3 then we can probably fit some things in it. I don't know if we are using it tho.
> 
> Ryan's car might have more room tho if we are using that.



It's Ok if you guys can't; I am supposed to get a ride from Mike, but having a backup plan is always great.


----------



## kjcellist (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm I might be able to come. 

How long is online registration open?


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would come, however that event list just isn't worth a 5 hour drive.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 29, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> I would come, however that event list just isn't worth a 5 hour drive.



That was already made apparent in the message you sent me. If significantly ahead of schedule, I'm open to additions.


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2013)

Would anybody like to set up some Guildford challenge teams with me to do in the free time? Reply saying you want to and what you are best at. People who do feet are in need.

I am best at mega and big cubes.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 30, 2013)

Would anybody have a place for me to stay the night before the competition?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Would anybody have a place for me to stay the night before the competition?



I can offer people couches/mattresses in our house. 
Email me if interested (abrooks at hillsdale.edu).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I can offer people couches/mattresses in our house.
> Email me if interested (abrooks at hillsdale.edu).





Rubiks560 said:


> Is there anybody who would be willing to let me, Ryan and Walker stay at their place Friday and possibly Saturday night?




Wth Anthony?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wth Anthony?



I think he just doesn't like you Chris.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wth Anthony?



I hadn't seen your post-- it was meant as an open offer haha.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone planning on selling cubes at the comp?


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2013)

For the tentative events, what one is more likely to happen? 2x2 or 4x4? 

I hope 4x4.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anthony said:


> That was already made apparent in the message you sent me. If significantly ahead of schedule, I'm open to additions.



Is feet like... I dunno... Possible?
OK never mind, like 5 people in the midwest do feet  I'd really want 4BLD if we have extra time. We did it last year.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anthony promised me a 3rd round of 2x2 already. Succckkkkaaaassss.

If anything can be added after that I am in favor of 6x6 :3


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm almost positive I'll be there. A 3 year hiatus is long enough.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 16, 2013)

I ask again, is anyone gonna be selling any cubes there?


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 17, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I ask again, is anyone gonna be selling any cubes there?



All of my cubes suck, so I probably wouldn't be selling anything. 

Weren't they selling leftover cubes from nats 2011 or is that not happening this year?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I ask again, is anyone gonna be selling any cubes there?



I'll be selling stickers for any WCA puzzle except cubic 7x7.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'll be selling stickers for any WCA puzzle except cubic 7x7.



Cubesmith? And can we get like a certain set or just normal stickers?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'll be selling stickers for any WCA puzzle except cubic 7x7.



Do you have 1/2 brights or izo's favorite for ss 5x5 and 6x6?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2013)

My attendance is a maybe now. Supposed to get 3 feet of snow between Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to let everybody know, I'm about half an hour east from Lansing if anybody needs a ride, shoot me a message or a reply and I could bring you along. Just an offer in case anyone wanted to attend but needed a ride.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 20, 2013)

When I first registered, all my events were correct. I just went back today and checked the registration page and it says I'm signed up for 2-4, OH, BLD, and Pyra. However, I only signed up for 2-4 and clock. Is there a contact page on the website to fix my registration? I don't see one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 20, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Cubesmith? And can we get like a certain set or just normal stickers?


Depends on what puzzle 



Yuxuibbs said:


> Do you have 1/2 brights or izo's favorite for ss 5x5 and 6x6?


5x5: I have regulars for regular size, but they fit OK on my SS
6x6: I have half-brights for SS.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 20, 2013)

Man... it's too bad that no one wants to do a Harlem Shake Hillsdale Winter 2013 version... that's just too bad...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 20, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> When I first registered, all my events were correct. I just went back today and checked the registration page and it says I'm signed up for 2-4, OH, BLD, and Pyra. However, I only signed up for 2-4 and clock. Is there a contact page on the website to fix my registration? I don't see one.



That must have happened when I last edited the list. I'll fix your registration now.



Rubiks560 said:


> My attendance is a maybe now. Supposed to get 3 feet of snow between Thursday and Friday.



If it helps, it's not predicted to snow much in this area.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Man... it's too bad that no one wants to do a Harlem Shake Hillsdale Winter 2013 version... that's just too bad...



I think we've had enough of the cubing harlem shake.
Didn't turn out so well for me.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Man... it's too bad that no one wants to do a Harlem Shake Hillsdale Winter 2013 version... that's just too bad...



Con las terroristas?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 21, 2013)

Anthony said:


> That must have happened when I last edited the list. I'll fix your registration now.



Thanks. If anyone is interested, I will have a CV WitYou, QJ Megaminx, QJ Pyraminx, WitTwo VI, and a Type FIV for sale at the comp.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am for sure attending again. Because I have some boss drivers.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2013)

Double post. 

Does anyone have a GOOD Shenshou 4x4 I could borrow?

Goals: Sub 2 2x2 average, sub 10 3x3 average, sub 12 clock average.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 21, 2013)

Goals:
Make finals for 3x3, OH, and 2x2
sub 6 average on 2x2
sub 30 average on OH
sub 18 average on 3x3 (I've gotten sub 14 ao100s but this week I've been getting ~16-17 sec for some reason)
sub 1:30 on 4x4
make cutoff for pyra

just realized I haven't really improved at all in a year


----------



## emolover (Feb 21, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Double post.
> 
> Does anyone have a GOOD Shenshou 4x4 I could borrow?



You can try my 2nd shenshou, it's good to me and I can sub 50 with it.

Goals:


2x2: Sub 4
3x3: Sub 13
4x4: Sub 50
OH: Sub 23
BLD: Success
Pyra: IJDGAF


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2013)

emolover said:


> You can try my 2nd shenshou, it's good to me and I can sub 50 with it.



Sweet. Just find me at the comp.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 21, 2013)

2x2: idk/sub-4
3x3: a few sub-10s/sub-11 average
4x4: sub-50/sub-56
Pyra: sub-4.5/sub-6?

I just realized I haven't practiced pyraminx in like a month :/


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 21, 2013)

3x3: 2nd round at least/ some sub20 solves, overall sub24 average
2x2: also 2nd round/ sub4 single, overall sub7 average
4x4: new pb, sub 1:10 single, overall sub1:25 average


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 21, 2013)

2x2: Sub 3.5 single/Sub 5 average
3x3: Sub 13 single/Sub 16 average
4x4: Sub 1:15 single/Sub 1:25 average
Clock: Sub 11 single/Sub 12 average
Pyraminx (if we have enough time): Sub-9 average


----------



## jakepenning (Feb 22, 2013)

hey Anthony, so it says you need a parent consent if youre under 18, how do you go about doing that


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2013)

jakepenning said:


> hey Anthony, so it says you need a parent consent if youre under 18, how do you go about doing that



Asking your parents whether or not you have there permission to go to said competition.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 22, 2013)

emolover said:


> Asking your parents whether or not you have there permission to go to said competition.



Can't you just disappear for a day with the car if you wanted to to go to a competition but your parents won't let you and you have a valid driver's license?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Can't you just disappear for a day with the car if you wanted to to go to a competition but your parents won't let you and you have a valid driver's license?



Sounds like you have technically "stolen" their car. Better watch out for the Police.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 22, 2013)

jakepenning said:


> hey Anthony, so it says you need a parent consent if youre under 18, how do you go about doing that



You go to the competition and sign in. That is it. No one cares about that rule at all.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am once again not attending. As my stepdad came to pick me up and bring me to Winona, his semi got hit and now the semi has a gas leak. Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I am once again not attending. As my stepdad came to pick me up and bring me to Winona, his semi got hit and now the semi has a gas leak. Hope everyone has a great time!



noooooo chris :'( hope your stepdad feels better!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 22, 2013)

Goals for this competition - stay at home and play some Xbox because I am not attending with this snow over here in Minnesota.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 22, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Goals for this competition - stay at home and play some Xbox because I am not attending with this snow over here in Minnesota.



nooooo walker! :'(


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesus how much snow did you guys get? Central Indiana only got about an inch of ice.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now we are probably a bit short of a foot of snow and its still going.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to list this now because I forgot. Just name your price if you want it. I'll be wearing a black sweater and I'll be one of the few girls there.

Selling/trading:
black QJ super square 1 (solved to cube shape)
2 brand new lingao magic (original packaging)
brand new lingao master magic (original packaging)
black lanlan rhombic dodecahedron thing that's just a 3x3 mod
white alpha 5 (kind of modded)

Maybe selling/trading, has to be REALLY good offer:
old plastic pink guhong v1, only ~5-10 solves done to it, lubed with traxxas 50k


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2013)

Two things:

I may be about 15 minutes late 9:15). Will someone still be at the registration table, or will I have to find someone so I can register?

Also, will live results be posted? If so, where?


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 23, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Two things:
> 
> I may be about 15 minutes late 9:15). Will someone still be at the registration table, or will I have to find someone so I can register?
> 
> Also, will live results be posted? If so, where?


http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=145


----------



## emolover (Feb 23, 2013)

Did somebody find a pyramids with a peeling green edge sticker? If some little kid took it, I'm gonna...!!!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 23, 2013)

Anthony Brooks: 8.63avg


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2013)

emolover said:


> Did somebody find a pyramids with a peeling green edge sticker? If some little kid took it, I'm gonna...!!!



I'll check if I have it. If I have any extra cubes, I'll tell you guys.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 24, 2013)

Great comp! I finally did well. Met all of my goals except 4x4 average. Oh well.



Spoiler



The timers are out to get us.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 24, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The timers are out to get us.



OMG THISSSSSS^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mikel (Feb 24, 2013)

<3 Anthony's final round average. I wish I could have been there to see it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome comp!
If Anthony had a sub-8.03 solve on the final one, he would've had 8.2666 average (NAR is 8.27) so he would've tied or beat (depending it is rounded or not) NAR. Also, I found it kind of funny that only two people got a BLD success. Quite unusual. 
Maybe next time have better timers? And certificates for 2nd and 3rd place? I'm not complaining or anything because that was a fun comp!!!

EDIT: I checked, and don't have anybody else's puzzles. By any chance, does somebody have a stickerless Dayan Guhong with a black side? And modded a LOT? It had a lot of sentimental value because it is my oldest non-broken cube I haven't thrown away. I also spent 8 hours modding it STRAIGHT with sandpaper. Thanks!


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 24, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Great comp! I finally did well. Met all of my goals except 4x4 average. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha the spoiler is too true.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Also do you guys have a lingao clock that I forgot there? Uggh can't believe I didn't check for lost stuff when I left.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 24, 2013)

Results posted:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=Hillsdale2013


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 25, 2013)

Mike and I discussed at the competition how tough the blind solves were, despite our differing methods. Third solve was probably the best of the three. I use a variation of old pochmann and most edges were unoriented/lots of cycles.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm busy March 1, I hope that if there is a Hillsdale 2014 it won't be then. :/


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm busy March 1, I hope that if there is a Hillsdale 2014 it won't be then. :/



are they thinking of having it then?


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 17, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> are they thinking of having it then?



Idk, didn't mean to bump the thread like that.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm busy March 1, I hope that if there is a Hillsdale 2014 it won't be then. :/



THAT WAS NECESSARY.


----------

